

Should we trust the wisdom of crowds? - mcantelon
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8788780.stm

======
theprodigy
You can trust crowds if the crowds are made up of highly educated and
enlightened people who are familiar with the topic that you are discussing,
which most people are not.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>highly educated and enlightened people

are not necessarily trustworthy.

Those familiar with a topic can have entrenched views.

Wisdom to me means the application of knowledge for favourable outcomes - a
limited set of people will _tend_ to produce outcomes in their own favour.

When you apply some arbitrary barrier of intellect or intelligence or
knowledge then you move away from democracy; I'm not a great advocate of
democracy but this should be borne in mind.

